# "Can't the Easter Pit Bull Get a little RESPECT?"



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*Patcheeno asks, "Can't the Easter Pit Bull Get a little RESPECT?"
"Mom You've gone too far now... this is quite an embarrassment!"*




























*"Hurry Get me outta here before she comes back with the fluffy tail and pink suit!"*


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Aww poor Patcheeno! I bet the girls were laughing at him :rofl:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL Patcheeno says, "REAL men wear pink, fuzzy bunny ears!" LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Judy said:


> Aww poor Patcheeno! I bet the girls were laughing at him :rofl:


Nawww hes got style lol..


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL Thanks!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh come on hes cute enough without the big ears! lol! for x mas i had onyx running around with a deer antler head band on he didnt apreciate it as much as we did!


----------



## RazorBaby88 (Mar 18, 2008)

haha that is wicked funny..if i put anything like that on Razor it would be shredded in about 2.5 seconds...haha but i don't wanna put one of those jackets on him that say " If It Ain't Pit It Ain't Shit!" and i would love to find a leather one..


----------



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

awww, i love it!!!! i love all the holidays where u dress up the babies


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I love being silly with themup:


----------



## Jager Bomb (Feb 22, 2008)

That is too cute!! Poor baby!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor Patch...I love it!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Bumping this up for Easter!
Happy Spring everyone!

LOL he is an attention hog and will take it however he can get it  even if it means wearing ears LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

haha How cute!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Cute I love that boy he's such a looker


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

SO CUTE!!
Nismo is all smiles until we put something on him.
then it's like he's pouting lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

omg that is SO CUTE! i love patcheeno!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Bumping it up for Easter!!! I love my Easter- Pit Bull! LOL


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Love that last escape pic!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL, bumpin up last years thread.  I was like "didn't I see these pics before?" And then I saw my post from last year.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

RazorBaby88 said:


> haha that is wicked funny..if i put anything like that on Razor it would be shredded in about 2.5 seconds...haha but i don't wanna put one of those jackets on him that say " If It Ain't Pit It Ain't ****!" and i would love to find a leather one..


Same here, Beastley would kill it lol. You should of seen me trying to get his sweater on him in the winter to walk. Talk about a fight, he thought it was his personal chew sweater. Poor Patch, but he is a good sport about it.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Omg this dog is the perfect combination of ears and face xD adorable!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

His Daughter did the Bunny ears Easter shoot this year. I'll have to post Bodacious's picts too!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

great shots!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I love those photos. You're Easter shoot went much better than mine.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> *Patcheeno asks, "Can't the Easter Pit Bull Get a little RESPECT?"
> "Mom You've gone too far now... this is quite an embarrassment!"*
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

CUTE lol love the pics


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

THANKS everyone!!!! I love my boy!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats the cutest face ever , lol looks thrilled too


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

THANK you!!!


----------

